# Pink Floyde



## malpequestoner (May 14, 2008)

Pink Floyde is the best stoner songs ever they trip me right the fuck out yeaya so get blazed and listen


----------



## 40acres (May 14, 2008)

Isnt it pink floyd?


----------



## primeralives (May 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> Isnt it pink floyd?


yes it is, you think someone who thinks they make "the best stoner songs ever" would know that


----------



## 40acres (May 14, 2008)

primeralives said:


> yes it is, you think someone who thinks they make "the best stoner songs ever" would know that


It happens


----------



## Gryphonn (May 17, 2008)

The d and the e key are close together and the OP's ascii was pretty stoned...


----------



## Mushroom Mesiah (May 17, 2008)

Did they expect us to treat them with any respect?


----------



## Gryphonn (May 17, 2008)

Mushroom Mesiah said:


> Did they expect us to treat them with any respect?


You've been hanging out at the Fletcher Memorial Home for Incurable Tyrants...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 17, 2008)

malpequestoner said:


> Pink Floyde is the best stoner songs ever they trip me right the fuck out yeaya so get blazed and listen


Orthography aside, you are correct. That band has made some amazing music.


----------



## loveformetal1 (May 17, 2008)

Pink Floyd melts my brain, I listen to them hours each day.
The syd barret years are really trippy psychedelic music while the later stuff is a little more calm, I fucking love it.
Wish you were here is the perfect album.


----------



## skatterman420 (May 19, 2008)

heard them for the first time when i was tripping shrooms, loved them since!


----------



## LemonHerb (May 19, 2008)

It's hard not to like Floyd. Anyone who says so has probably not really listened to them, or has some strange bias.


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (May 19, 2008)

Finally a thread about Floyd, ok David Gilmore HATED Syd Barrett. At least thats what I think. Syd was so much more creative and talented than David, and the band only picked up Gilmore because Syd got lost in his own head. If you notice all their best songs from the later years ARE about Syd (wish you were here, Time, Shine on you crazy diamond) And after Barrett left Waters lost his motivation. They could have been THE BEST BAND OF ALL TIME but Syd just couldn't go all the way.....what could have been......


----------



## LemonHerb (May 19, 2008)

Personally I like the later days more then the early days and David more then Syd, but really that's like saying I rate one a 10 and the other a 9.5.


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (May 19, 2008)

yeah the early stuff never got to its "psychedelic prime". But had Syd stayed with the group no one would ever even know who Gilmore was. Syd got them started and he deserves all the credit...Actually he's dead now so I guess I'ma credit waters, the numbuh 2 man!


----------



## smokingbot (May 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> It happens


No it doesn't, that guys a goon.


----------



## malpequestoner (Oct 2, 2008)

can forget bout jimmy hendrix!!!!!!!!!!!!




The devils letuse


----------

